# Trim?



## drzjoint (Mar 11, 2009)

I have just put on a 3 bedroom, Entry way,sitting room and redooing the old part( a cabin with alot of knotty pine (wall), I dry walled the celing to our house(the old part) The new part is all dry walled. I am getting ready to trim the house. I have unpainted Jeld Win windows on the interior, white vinyl clad ouside. If I run White trim should I paint the windows? I am considering Trimming the House in Raw Cherry(just a clear,no stain). Is that going to look funny with the wood windows since the windows are not cherry? any advice would be appreciated.

Long term plan all Knotty pine will be removed and kitchen will be Raw Cherry cabinets.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes you should paint the windows with the trims or it will give an untidy look. 

Dana 
http://www.ninaathome.com/


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

I would stain the windows and the window trim to match the cherry color. Cherry color can vary extensively. You will need to first use a pre-conditioner so the stain is not blotchy. Then mix stain colors to get the color to match the other natural stain. The grain will not be the same but you can match the color.


----------



## drzjoint (Mar 11, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> I would stain the windows and the window trim to match the cherry color. Cherry color can vary extensively. You will need to first use a pre-conditioner so the stain is not blotchy. Then mix stain colors to get the color to match the other natural stain. The grain will not be the same but you can match the color.


So I can stain the windows to match the raw natural cherry in color?
Will it look goofy after a few years when the cherry startes to darken, or will it still blend ok?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Both will darken over time, but the natural cherry if in direct sunlight will darken more. But this means that windows not in direct sunlight will also look different. Maintenance... stain again ,... it's all part of home ownership.


----------

